# My daily driver



## Billy Jack (Nov 15, 2010)

This has been my daily driver for about five years now.


----------



## NYH1 (Nov 16, 2010)

Sweet ride bro!


----------



## Billy Jack (Nov 16, 2010)

NYH1 said:


> Sweet ride bro!




Thanks. It's been a great car.


----------



## NYH1 (Nov 16, 2010)

We're (my 9 year old son and I) rebuilding/restoring a '78 Camaro. We did the drive train this year. We still have a lot of work to do to the body, interior and suspension. The car is solid where it matters most though so it'll be worth it in the long run. It'll talk a few years to finish it completely. We want to do everything right.


----------



## Billy Jack (Nov 16, 2010)

NYH1 said:


> We're (my 9 year old son and I) rebuilding/restoring a '78 Camaro. We did the drive train this year. We still have a lot of work to do to the body, interior and suspension. The car is solid where it matters most though so it'll be worth it in the long run. It'll talk a few years to finish it completely. We want to do everything right.



That's the best way, besides, restoring a car should be enjoyed. I hope to do restoration on something when I retire.


----------



## Connore (Jan 12, 2011)

Billy Jack said:


> This has been my daily driver for about five years now.


 
Awesome ride dude .. i love camaro especially in red and i think thats exactly what you have . . if you are willing to sell this ride then do let me know about it . . i am expecting a quick response from your side ! !


----------



## Billy Jack (Jan 12, 2011)

Connore said:


> Awesome ride dude .. i love camaro especially in red and i think thats exactly what you have . . if you are willing to sell this ride then do let me know about it . . i am expecting a quick response from your side ! !





Sorry man, it's hugger orange and I'm kinda partial to it. But I did respond fairly quick!


----------

